
Stati, a PHP static site generator that works on any existing Jekyll site - jfoucher
https://jfoucher.com/2017/09/stati-static-site-generator.html
======
jfoucher
Direct link to github repo:
[https://github.com/jfoucher/stati](https://github.com/jfoucher/stati)

